# Looking for hat pattern similar to those shown on "Alaska's Last Frontier"



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I admire the handknit hats worn by the Kilcher family on Alaska's Last Frontier. Usually they have a short border of one or more contrasting colors. I'm not looking to reproduce one particular hat. But I would like to use up some of my stash making this style of hat. Has anyone seen a pattern (or more) I could purchase that are similar? (I've already searched Ravelry.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I've never seen the show, but you could try All Free Knitting website.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/

or Knitting Pattern Central

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you find a photo of the hat you like? The one I found looked crocheted... Kind of a bowl hat with contrasting edge... But I'm not sure!



Topsy said:


> I admire the handknit hats worn by the Kilcher family on Alaska's Last Frontier. Usually they have a short border of one or more contrasting colors. I'm not looking to reproduce one particular hat. But I would like to use up some of my stash making this style of hat. Has anyone seen a pattern (or more) I could purchase that are similar? (I've already searched Ravelry.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Can you find a photo of the hat you like? The one I found looked crocheted... Kind of a bowl hat with contrasting edge... But I'm not sure!


Thanks, Vermontmary. I don't have a picture
But I've searched some more sites and I think I can make one pretty similar to several I've seen on the show.


----------



## lisaf4 (Jul 30, 2011)

I like their hats too and I've started one made from sock yarn. It's doing much of work for me. I CO 146


----------



## lisaf4 (Jul 30, 2011)

I like their hats too and I've started one made from sock yarn. It's doing much of work for me. I CO 146 stiches and am using the magic loop method. I k1, p1 for 1 1/4" and will knit for 7" before starting my decreases. Looks great so far.

I already made a cable hat like the dark haired girl wears. Super cute.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I googled the show and found a few images with hats. Which one? Some variety here!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I googled the show and found a few images with hats. Which one? Some variety here!


I think the one that is most similar is the one of Eve alone and there is a wagon of hay bales in the background. I can't get a really good look at the details of the hat and haven't figured out how to make the image larger.

The hat I saw on her that I liked best had a border at the bottom a couple of inches wide in a contrasting color. I think the entire hat was blue and aqua. I really think I can reproduce it now but I will also go to the show's website and see if I can find a photo of it.
Thanks, JuneS.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I really enjoy this show as at least it is something you can watch with your grandchildren.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I think the one that is most similar is the one of Eve alone and there is a wagon of hay bales in the background. I can't get a really good look at the details of the hat and haven't figured out how to make the image larger.
> 
> The hat I saw on her that I liked best had a border at the bottom a couple of inches wide in a contrasting color. I think the entire hat was blue and aqua. I really think I can reproduce it now but I will also go to the show's website and see if I can find a photo of it.
> Thanks, JuneS.


Is it one of these?:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

They seem to have a large variety of wooly hats!! I'd never heard of this show until I saw this thread.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Is it one of these?:


Yes! The one pictured first is it!
It looks like just a plain beanie with interesting color changes. I think I read somewhere that Eve is the knitter in the family. If so I think she has a good eye for color. In last week's episode Atz Lee was wearing a great blue sweater with a seed stitch shawll collar.
Thanks, Toby's Mom.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

You are welcome! I do love research, it's a fun challenge!
Toby's Mom


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Topsy said:


> Yes! The one pictured first is it!
> It looks like just a plain beanie with interesting color changes. I think I read somewhere that Eve is the knitter in the family. If so I think she has a good eye for color. In last week's episode Atz Lee was wearing a great blue sweater with a seed stitch shawll collar.
> Thanks, Toby's Mom.


I just noticed that if you go to: 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/356980707934435582/
then click on image at the top left and you can actually see pic BIGGER!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Topsy said:


> Yes! The one pictured first is it!
> It looks like just a plain beanie with interesting color changes. I think I read somewhere that Eve is the knitter in the family. If so I think she has a good eye for color. In last week's episode Atz Lee was wearing a great blue sweater with a seed stitch shawll collar.
> Thanks, Toby's Mom.


I am bordering on being a pest but I found a bigger photo of the hat! next I hope to find the pattern!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Topsy said:


> Yes! The one pictured first is it!
> It looks like just a plain beanie with interesting color changes. I think I read somewhere that Eve is the knitter in the family.
> If so I think she has a good eye for color. In last week's episode Atz Lee was wearing a great blue sweater with a seed stitch shawll collar.
> Thanks, Toby's Mom.


It turns out it is actually Eivin who is the knitter. Several people ask for his patterns on Facebook, but they just had a baby so I doubt he'd be worried about posting them now. 
He said: "My hat pattern is simple. My dear friend taught me how to knit and the pattern is his, to my knowledge. I will get him to post the pattern on my page."
I think perhaps he is referring to the hat HE was wearing, hers I am not so sure about. I think you can use Noro yarn and arrive at the same hat, or keep checking his Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/EivinKilcher
Toby's Mom


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter used to have a hat business and made hats like both Eve and Ivan, on the boat. She had a knitting machine, made the wool hats and sold them all over Alaska. Hers were similar, more like Ivans.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> I am bordering on being a pest but I found a bigger photo of the hat! next I hope to find the pattern!!!


NEVER! You are not being a pest! That makes the colors much clearer. Now I'm convinced the knitter is very skilled with color. And you are a skilled researcher!
Thanks again. Now I must get into my stash.
And if you do find a pattern let me know where.
Topsy
P.S. Did I mention your dog is gorgeous?


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Just seen this post I was looking at the pics. and would love to get the pattern for the headband. I crochet way better then knit. I like that it got smaller for the area at the back of your head. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Topsy said:


> I think the one that is most similar is the one of Eve alone and there is a wagon of hay bales in the background. I can't get a really good look at the details of the hat and haven't figured out how to make the image larger.
> 
> The hat I saw on her that I liked best had a border at the bottom a couple of inches wide in a contrasting color. I think the entire hat was blue and aqua. I really think I can reproduce it now but I will also go to the show's website and see if I can find a photo of it.
> Thanks, JuneS.


Right click on photo and save it. Bring saved photo up and hold down control button and wind up button on the mouse. Brings the photo right up and you can see clearly.


----------



## zanie888 (Nov 28, 2014)

These are my two ask time favorite hats from Eve's creations. I'm going to attempt to make the one with the teal or turquoise band first. I'm a brand new knitter so I will post my work when I complete.


----------

